# Cryptocoryne cordata rosanervig



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Just wanted to show a picture of my cryptocoryne cordata rosanervig, beautiful plant. I unfortunately have it under medium light so it's the pink veins are disappearing but once I changed light fixtures the pink should come back  I included some under shots of the leaf so you can see how beautiful the pink veins are.


----------



## futurezach (Jun 11, 2012)

What is that crinkly thin leafed plant next to it?


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

A friend of mine picked up what was supposed to be a Cordata sp. rosanervig at the Peel Auction. I am sure that it is not as it shows no hint of stripes on the leaves and matches the leaves Cordata sp. grabowskii which I have been keeping for over 50 years. This is wrong as I am sure the sell knows better.


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

futurezach said:


> What is that crinkly thin leafed plant next to it?


Crinum calamistratum


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Bwhiskered said:


> A friend of mine picked up what was supposed to be a Cordata sp. rosanervig at the Peel Auction. I am sure that it is not as it shows no hint of stripes on the leaves and matches the leaves Cordata sp. grabowskii which I have been keeping for over 50 years. This is fraudulent as I am sure the sell knows better.


I spoke with the only other gentleman who purchased that plant at the auction. Myself and him were the only ones who were buying the rare crypts. My plant does have pink veins in it and I don't think that it's cordata .sp.grabowskii. I'll go ask the seller right now, he's on this forum.



futurezach said:


> What is that crinkly thin leafed plant next to it?


It's Crinum Calamistratum just like Menagerie said. If you're looking for a HEALTHY, stunning looking plant then I HIGHLY suggest going to Menagerie.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> I spoke with the only other gentleman who purchased that plant at the auction. Myself and him were the only ones who were buying the rare crypts. My plant does have pink veins in it and I don't think that it's cordata .sp.grabowskii. I'll go ask the seller right now, he's on this forum.


I was buying them as well but don't believe I spoke with you. I have a nurii and a nurii mutated.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

matti2uude said:


> I was buying them as well but don't believe I spoke with you. I have a nurii and a nurii mutated.


I stayed for the entire auction and myself and another gentleman who had to leave early were the only people who actually bought the crypts. I bought the first one C.Cordata and he purchased the second one and then went home right after. After he left I picked up Green Gecko, Nurii Pahang and Nurii Pahang Mutated but never got bid against once on any of those...I didn't see you buying any crypts there lol Guess we just missed each other


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Bwhiskered said:


> A friend of mine picked up what was supposed to be a Cordata sp. rosanervig at the Peel Auction. I am sure that it is not as it shows no hint of stripes on the leaves and matches the leaves Cordata sp. grabowskii which I have been keeping for over 50 years. This is wrong as I am sure the sell knows better.


Hate to bring up an old thread but some of the information here always bothered me...

I went around each table and analyzed* every *Cryptocoryne Sp. Cordata Var. Siamensis 'Rosanervig' extensively with background information and picture reference only to find every Cryptocoryne Sp. Cordata Var. Siamensis 'Rosanervig'
*WAS LABELED CORRECTLY*, a clear example is illustrated below in my attached picture of the plant I purchased at the PRAC 2013 auction.

Instead of trying to bring down the seller, perhaps questioning your friend on the exact species him/her purchased is a better idea. Other Cordata Sp. were available at the auction which leads me to believe your friend purchased one of these species or does not know how to bring the veins out of the Cordata Sp. Siamensis 'Rosanervig' plant as many people have trouble with this.

I've worked extensively with the seller in which you claim "should know better" implying he has sold mislabeled plants at the PRAC auction which is completely false. The "seller" has contributed a VAST amount of knowledge, information, and help to the Cryptocoryne community worldwide and is very well known for his work with extremely rare and endangered Cryptocoryne's here in the GTA; this is without even mentioning his fish knowledge which surpasses many of today.

For all those who have read this thread and will read this thread in the future let it be known that the Cryptocoryne Cordata Sp. Siamensis 'Rosanervig' plants sold at the PRAC 2013 auction we're all indeed the correct species; whether you can bring out the veins or not is based on your ability and knowledge of this species.

I'm not here to start a war, conflict, or anything like that; just here to simply clear the air and let it be known that I completely disagree with what has been said above by Bwhiskered and think this was just an unfortunate event of his friend thinking he bought one plant without realizing it was another (as I said many different Cordata sp were at the 2013 PRAC auction).

Please see the below pictures.


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> I stayed for the entire auction and myself and another gentleman who had to leave early were the only people who actually bought the crypts. I bought the first one C.Cordata and he purchased the second one and then went home right after. After he left I picked up Green Gecko, Nurii Pahang and Nurii Pahang Mutated but never got bid against once on any of those...I didn't see you buying any crypts there lol Guess we just missed each other


I think I was the other "gentleman" at the auction 
I picked up a crypt walkeri right before I had to leave to pick up my kids. I really wanted to stay as there were a couple of decent green jade shrimp and other plant packages I was looking at. I pushed it as long as I could just to get in on one of the crypts I was interested in. Actually I was planning to ask Torontoplantman to bring me a plant package we had been talking about, but didn't know I was even going to the auction until the last minute as we had a bunch of sickness in the family. Hopefully next time I can stay longer and get to know a few folks. 

Chris

(Sorry Torontoplantman. Hopefully I didn't leave you hanging with the discussion on me buying a package as i feel off the face of the earth for a bit a couple weeks back)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey Chris; Derek was the other gentleman I was bidding against in 2013, maybe you're referring to this year's 2014 auction? We had a couple of people bidding for the rare Crypt's at this year's auction.

Walkeri was not on my list since I only try to collect rare Cryptocoryne's but nice that you made it out to the auction even with a sick family.

I encourage you to try and join your local fish club as the amount of knowledge to be learned from fellow hobbyists is endless.

Looking forward to hopefully seeing you at the 2016 auction when I'll be back 

Oh and no worries about the package; anytime you need plants just send me a PM.



flanneryc said:


> I think I was the other "gentleman" at the auction
> I picked up a crypt walkeri right before I had to leave to pick up my kids. I really wanted to stay as there were a couple of decent green jade shrimp and other plant packages I was looking at. I pushed it as long as I could just to get in on one of the crypts I was interested in. Actually I was planning to ask Torontoplantman to bring me a plant package we had been talking about, but didn't know I was even going to the auction until the last minute as we had a bunch of sickness in the family. Hopefully next time I can stay longer and get to know a few folks.
> 
> Chris
> ...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Hm, it would appear that what I had labelled for years as cryptocoryne blassi is actually probably a C cordata "Grabowski"  A little lesson on crypts - The more you know!

This is the only picture I could find where you can see it (middle and right side):









Seems to me like it looks more like cordata grabowski?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

ameekplec. said:


> Hm, it would appear that what I had labelled for years as cryptocoryne blassi is actually probably a C cordata "Grabowski"  A little lesson on crypts - The more you know!
> 
> This is the only picture I could find where you can see it (middle and right side):
> 
> ...


Do you know where you originally purchased the plant? The biggest thing for Crypt's is their location. You can have a Crypt Cordata Grabowski look one way in one location and then look completely different in another location; most Crypt's will change their pattern, colors, and leaf shape under different conditions, nutrients and lighting.

The only real way to ID the plant is via spathe since the controversy of plants without location is just too much. I have a Grabowski 1953 Shirley Aquatics, Siamensis 'Blassii', Siamensis 'Rosanervig', and Siamensis "Thailand Sungai Kolok CTSK"which if under the wrong conditions lets say, will all generally look alike.

The rosanervig as an example can look completely white/pink veined out as I have shown in the previous post OR if under the wrong conditions will look absolutely nothing like the plant it's supposed to be and more so like a regular blassii or grabowski; just a matter or lighting and nutrients.

If you have anymore closer pictures of the leaf structure from below and above it may help


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

No idea actually - I got it from a tear down quite a few years ago from a guy who had a tank that was basically full of it. It's now only in the tank at my folks' place so I'll grab a picture next time I'm there.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

ameekplec. said:


> No idea actually - I got it from a tear down quite a few years ago from a guy who had a tank that was basically full of it. It's now only in the tank at my folks' place so I'll grab a picture next time I'm there.


Sounds like it's possibly the shirley aquatic's line then, check out this article and see if any of those names ring a bell. Close the little pop up that tells you that you need to subscribe and you can read the full page.

http://www.tfhdigital.com/tfh/200902?pg=111#pg111


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Seems like it - the pictures in the article of the submersed plant look a exactly like what they look like in my folks' tank - a crypt that's olive on top and brilliant red on the bottom, with long leaves, and reaching nearly 2' tall.

Neat read - I had no idea they were a "rare" crypt  I've sold them a whole bunch of times whenever trimming the tank, so it's hopefully spread far and wide at least locally


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

ameekplec. said:


> Seems like it - the pictures in the article of the submersed plant look a exactly like what they look like in my folks' tank - a crypt that's olive on top and brilliant red on the bottom, with long leaves, and reaching nearly 2' tall.
> 
> Neat read - I had no idea they were a "rare" crypt  I've sold them a whole bunch of times whenever trimming the tank, so it's hopefully spread far and wide at least locally


It definitely does look similar but then again the normal Blassii and Rosanervig also get deep red on the bottom and an olive top, it just all depends on the conditions.

I'd still sell it as whatever you normally bought it as "blassii" until you can ID it; next time you thin them out let me know and I will buy one to grow emersed and ID.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Took two pics this weekend; this is the way the leaves have always looked in four different tanks with various substrates and lighting conditions:



















What do you think from the pictures? Looks a lot like the Shirley's aquatics line. Next time I pluck one I can send it your way


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

ameekplec. said:


> Took two pics this weekend; this is the way the leaves have always looked in four different tanks with various substrates and lighting conditions:
> What do you think from the pictures? Looks a lot like the Shirley's aquatics line. Next time I pluck one I can send it your way


Mmmm, it's tough to say; it has the "veining" sorta if you know what I mean, like I've seen with my emersed plants; but the problem is these Crypt's change how they look under so many conditions it's very hard to tell, especially with the Cordata species. I'm not seeing as deep of a red/purple as I'd like to see on the undertone but then again it appears to be under fairly high/med light so this would take that away from the plant. Again; Crypt's are a pain in the butt to ID without a spathe, if you can ever remember any info like where you may have bought it, it'd help dramatically.

If you do have an extra one you'd want to sell before Feb 2015 please do let me know as I'd like to grow it emersed and try to ID it!


----------

